# Terremoto



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ancora scosse.
Tutto bene?


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2017)

@_Fiammetta_ @_Andrea Lila_ @_ologramma_ @_banshee_  [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION]


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> @_Fiammetta_ @_Andrea Lila_ @_ologramma_ @_banshee_  @_oscuro_


Io ci sono, ero in macchina e pensavo fosse un vento fortissimo ... Invece


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Gennaio 2017)

Io non ho parole. Davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io non ho parole. Davvero.


:inlove: è un lungo inverno molto difficile


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Gennaio 2017)

Stiamo cosi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :inlove: è un lungo inverno molto difficile


Mancano solo le cavallette e un morso di squalo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mancano solo le cavallette e un morso di squalo.


Mamma mia davvero un brutto brutto periodo


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia davvero un brutto brutto periodo


Battuta facile facile: questo non è inverno, ma inferno.


----------



## ilnikko (18 Gennaio 2017)

Mi dispiace un sacco 
sentivo ieri il sindaco di Amatrice dire : "ce manca solo piu' lo tsunami.."
che potrebbe persino strappare un sorriso se non fosse tragico.
Forza


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Battuta facile facile: questo non è inverno, ma inferno.


Ma davvero, terremoto e condizioni metereologiche disastrose sono un vero dramma


----------



## Skorpio (18 Gennaio 2017)

*...*

....


----------



## Piperita (18 Gennaio 2017)

Leggo solo ora, speravo fosse passato


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ora. Ancora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ora. Ancora.


 sembra non dover mai finire, immagino la disperazione e la rabbia


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ora. Ancora.


----------



## Piperita (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ansia


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Gennaio 2017)

Nel frattempo Pescara è mezzo allagata per esondazione del fiume omonimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nel frattempo Pescara è mezzo allagata per esondazione del fiume omonimo.


Si ho sentito Abruzzo martoriato quest'anno


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ho sentito Abruzzo martoriato quest'anno


In rete ci sono vari appelli provenienti da paesini completamente isolati che chiedono l'intervento di qualcuno. Sono senza corrente da tanto, con la neve altissima e le scosse che contribuiscono non poco ad aumentare la paura. Un'ansia, ragazzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> In rete ci sono vari appelli provenienti da paesini completamente isolati che chiedono l'intervento di qualcuno. Sono senza corrente da tanto, con la neve altissima e le scosse che contribuiscono non poco ad aumentare la paura. Un'ansia, ragazzi.


Mamma mia !! 
si ho sentito che nemmeno i mezzi della protezione civile riescono ad arrivare lì 
e se non riescono loro


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Gennaio 2017)

Nera ma vera:


"L'Abruzzo si muove ancora.
Alla fine toccherà sparargli"    (Enzo Filia)


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia !!
> si ho sentito che nemmeno i mezzi della protezione civile riescono ad arrivare lì
> e se non riescono loro


la combinazione di acqua,neve, terremoto, esondazione e notte che viene presto complica per forza di cose il lavoro.

più che altro, il pensiero va a chi è isolato e non ha luce.  si spera che ci sia almeno il riscaldamento.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la combinazione di acqua,neve, terremoto, esondazione e notte che viene presto complica per forza di cose il lavoro.
> 
> più che altro, il pensiero va a chi è isolato e non ha luce.  si spera che ci sia almeno il riscaldamento.


Davvero l'angoscia sta prendendo il sopravvento, purtroppo, viste le condizioni di vita ai limiti della sopportazione


----------



## andrea53 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Comincia malissimo il 2017. Confidiamo nella protezione civile, nei tanti volontari che stanotte condividono il gelo e il buio con chi è vittima della situazione. Si prova persino imbarazzo ad essere nelle nostre case, al caldo. Lontani da lì.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Comincia malissimo il 2017. Confidiamo nella protezione civile, nei tanti volontari che stanotte condividono il gelo e il buio con chi è vittima della situazione. Si prova persino imbarazzo ad essere nelle nostre case, al caldo. Lontani da lì.


Hai ragione...si prova imbarazzo e una sorta di pudore 
Sto seguendo la tv e vado che alcuni programmi tv sono contattati tramite i social da chi è in serie difficoltà  ( freddo..terremoto..senza energia elettrica e in alcuni casi   anche i viveri cominciano a scarseggiare )


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...tro_italia_slavina_hotel_rigopiano-156353482/

Il dramma dell'hotel rigopiano


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2017)

sarà un miracolo recuperare qualcuno ancora in vita

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...occorsi-molti-feriti-salvate-due-1353311.html


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà un miracolo recuperare qualcuno ancora in vita
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...occorsi-molti-feriti-salvate-due-1353311.html


Le notizie sono molto sconfortanti purtroppo 
Un vero dramma


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...tro_italia_slavina_hotel_rigopiano-156353482/

Una preghiera


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2017)

temo ne servirà più d'una

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...occorsi-molti-feriti-salvate-due-1353311.html


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Un forte abbraccio ad una cara amica..lei sa perché:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Ci sono eventi che ricordano a tutti che siamo umani e non controlliamo granché, sia individualmente sia collettivamente.
Se la Terra crea catastrofi non solo non possiamo farci nulla, ma ci accorgiamo che non riusciamo neppure a intervenire con i soccorsi.
E se si risvegliasse il Vesuvio non potremmo poi che mettere una croce in memoria.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono eventi che ricordano a tutti che siamo umani e non controlliamo granché, sia individualmente sia collettivamente.
> Se la Terra crea catastrofi non solo non possiamo farci nulla, ma ci accorgiamo che non riusciamo neppure a intervenire con i soccorsi.
> E se si risvegliasse il Vesuvio non potremmo poi che mettere una croce in memoria.


Hai ragione di fronte a certo eventi comprendiamo la nostra fragilità di fatto


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono eventi che ricordano a tutti che siamo umani e non controlliamo granché, sia individualmente sia collettivamente.
> Se la Terra crea catastrofi non solo non possiamo farci nulla, ma ci accorgiamo che non riusciamo neppure a intervenire con i soccorsi.
> E se si risvegliasse il Vesuvio non potremmo poi che mettere una croce in memoria.


facciamo un milione di croci, come minimo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> facciamo un milione di croci, come minimo


Una cumulativa sul cumulo.


----------



## ologramma (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono eventi che ricordano a tutti che siamo umani e non controlliamo granché, sia individualmente sia collettivamente.
> Se la Terra crea catastrofi non solo non possiamo farci nulla, ma ci accorgiamo che non riusciamo neppure a intervenire con i soccorsi.
> E se si risvegliasse il Vesuvio non potremmo poi che mettere una croce in memoria.


.
ma se ci mettiamo anche del nostro , ho letto adesso che c'è stato una denuncia per abuso edilizio che poi è finita nel nulla e l'ex sindaco è diventato poi titolare della società che la rilevato, questo non vuol dire niente ma mi fa sollevare dei dubbi , per quanto ricordo è vero che le cose della natura sono imprevedibili ma è na vita che sappiamo le zone ad altro rischio e noi che facciamo restauri o messe in sicurezza malamente fatte del resto la corruzione in Italia viggia alla grande quindi come dice mio figlio non basta vigilare ma dobbiamo vigilare doppio perchè è meglio non fidarsi dei politici e i cosiddetti professionisti  comunali .


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ma se ci mettiamo anche del nostro , ho letto adesso che c'è stato una denuncia per abuso edilizio che poi è finita nel nulla e l'ex sindaco è diventato poi titolare della società che la rilevato, questo non vuol dire niente ma mi fa sollevare dei dubbi , per quanto ricordo è vero che le cose della natura sono imprevedibili ma è na vita che sappiamo le zone ad altro rischio e noi che facciamo restauri o messe in sicurezza malamente fatte del resto la corruzione in Italia viggia alla grande quindi come dice mio figlio non basta vigilare ma dobbiamo vigilare doppio perchè è meglio non fidarsi dei politici e i cosiddetti professionisti  comunali .


Ti do ragione...molte delle concause le provochino noi con una pessima gestione del territorio...da decenni..dal dopoguerra sicuro


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ma se ci mettiamo anche del nostro , ho letto adesso che c'è stato una denuncia per abuso edilizio che poi è finita nel nulla e l'ex sindaco è diventato poi titolare della società che la rilevato, questo non vuol dire niente ma mi fa sollevare dei dubbi , per quanto ricordo è vero che le cose della natura sono imprevedibili ma è na vita che sappiamo le zone ad altro rischio e noi che facciamo restauri o messe in sicurezza malamente fatte del resto la corruzione in Italia viggia alla grande quindi come dice mio figlio non basta vigilare ma dobbiamo vigilare doppio perchè è meglio non fidarsi dei politici e i cosiddetti professionisti  comunali .


Verissimo e con me sfondi una porta aperta.
Ma non credo c'entri molto con sei mesi di terremoto e nevicate eccezionali.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono eventi che ricordano a tutti che siamo umani e non controlliamo granché, sia individualmente sia collettivamente.
> Se la Terra crea catastrofi non solo non possiamo farci nulla, ma ci accorgiamo che non riusciamo neppure a intervenire con i soccorsi.
> E se si risvegliasse il Vesuvio non potremmo poi che mettere una croce in memoria.


Ok, ma in questo caso la colpa non è degli eventi porca puttana...

Siamo in un Paese sismico..e lo sappiamo da sempre. Non abbiamo neppure terremoti della stessa intensità del Giappone, tanto per fare un esempio. E' mai possibile che, a parte il Friuli, nulla è mai servito da insegnamento?
E' mai possibile che costruiamo le case come in Burundi e poi piangiamo i morti quando arriva un terremoto di magnitudo 6??! Roba che in Giappone farebbe al limite rovesciare il the dalla tazza??!

Continuiamo a inseguire le tragedie, senza fare una minchia a livello preventivo. E in questo caso, se posso, non penso di fare demogagia dicendo che la classe politica che ha governato in tutti questi anni dovrebbe finire alla sbarra per omicidio colposo. Tutta..nessuno escluso.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok, ma in questo caso la colpa non è degli eventi porca puttana...
> 
> Siamo in un Paese sismico..e lo sappiamo da sempre. Non abbiamo neppure terremoti della stessa intensità del Giappone, tanto per fare un esempio. E' mai possibile che, a parte il Friuli, nulla è mai servito da insegnamento?
> E' mai possibile che costruiamo le case come in Burundi e poi piangiamo i morti quando arriva un terremoto di magnitudo 6??! Roba che in Giappone farebbe al limite rovesciare il the dalla tazza??!
> ...


Ti Quoto !!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

La maggior parte del patrimonio edilizio è di anni in cui non esistevano norme antisismiche perché neppure si conoscevano. In Giappone gran parte delle case sono di costruzione recente.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...a_non_poter_fare_nulla_-156427567/?ref=HREA-1

un lavoro immenso i soccorritori !!


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La maggior parte del patrimonio edilizio è di anni in cui non esistevano norme antisismiche perché neppure si conoscevano. In Giappone gran parte delle case sono di costruzione recente.


Non è del tutto esatto.
In Giappone hanno eseguito tutti gli adeguamenti sismici del caso alle costruzioni anche meno recenti.
In Italia non solo non solo non fanno ste cose..ma si ricostruisce pure senza i criteri che sarebbero necessari.

Ripeto..nevicata eccezionale a parte, questi terremoti non sono delle tragiche fatalità. Lo diventano in un Paese totalmente impreparato ad affrontarli.

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un forte abbraccio ad una cara amica..lei sa perché:abbraccio:


Fa freddissimo.  Dentro.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2017)

la questione non è di poco conto

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...i-fermi-tutti-errori-e-i-ritardi-1353565.html


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Fa freddissimo.  Dentro.


Lo so tesoro fatti sentire..io sono a casa non mi disturbi: inlove:


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo so tesoro fatti sentire..io sono a casa non mi disturbi: inlove:[/QUOTE
> 
> Trovate vive 6 persone. Sono feliceeee


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lo so tesoro fatti sentire..io sono a casa non mi disturbi:inlove:
> ...


:kiss:


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :kiss:



Speriamo siano tutti vivi, i bambini, i.miei amici.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Speriamo siano tutti vivi, i bambini, i.miei amici.


Si davvero, speriamo


----------



## brenin (20 Gennaio 2017)

Hanno estratto sei persone vive,tra cui una bambina. Speriamo riescano a salvare tutti i dispersi.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2017)

bene così


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2017)

Siamo a 8 vivi..tra cui 2 bimbi..

Sarà che sono un padre..ma io quando sento dei bambini preda di ste tragedie mi prende una morsa incredibile allo stomaco ormai..

Sto invecchiando..

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Siamo a 8 vivi..tra cui 2 bimbi..
> 
> Sarà che sono un padre..ma io quando sento dei bambini preda di ste tragedie mi prende una morsa incredibile allo stomaco ormai..
> 
> ...


La vicenda del padre che esce dall'albergo a prendere le medicine e scampa la valanga mi ricorda quella di quell'italiano che si è salvato da un attacco terroristico in un bar perchè era uscito a fare una telefonata mentre la moglie rimasta dentro è stata uccisa da terroristi (mi pare in Indonesia). Dev'essere qualcosa di insostenibile. Speriamo che l'epilogo questa volta sia diverso.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> La vicenda del padre che esce dall'albergo a prendere le medicine e scampa la valanga mi ricorda quella di quell'italiano che si è salvato da un attacco terroristico in un bar perchè era uscito a fare una telefonata mentre la moglie rimasta dentro è stata uccisa da terroristi (mi pare in Indonesia). Dev'essere qualcosa di insostenibile. Speriamo che l'epilogo questa volta sia diverso.


Credo che fosse l'attentato di Dacca in Bangladesh.. Dove sono morti degli italiani. Anzi, pare che gli italiani fossero proprio uno degli obiettivi.

Boh..io veramente non riesco neppure a immaginare che sorta di dolore ti possa trafiggere in queste circostanze.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> La vicenda del padre che esce dall'albergo a prendere le medicine e scampa la valanga mi ricorda quella di quell'italiano che si è salvato da un attacco terroristico in un bar perchè era uscito a fare una telefonata mentre la moglie rimasta dentro è stata uccisa da terroristi (mi pare in Indonesia). Dev'essere qualcosa di insostenibile. Speriamo che l'epilogo questa volta sia diverso.


.
Spero davvero che almeno uno dei tre suoi familiari siano tra i superstiti
Almeno avrebbe una ragione per continuare a vivere


----------



## brenin (20 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Siamo a 8 vivi..tra cui 2 bimbi..
> 
> Sarà che sono un padre..ma io quando sento dei bambini preda di ste tragedie mi prende una morsa incredibile allo stomaco ormai..
> 
> ...


Idem per me.... vuol dire che sto/stiamo invecchiando bene....


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Gennaio 2017)

Leggo tantissime polemiche sul presunto mancato tempismo dei soccorsi ma mi sembrano del tutto fuori luogo. Anziché stare al caldo a pigiare sui tasti cazzate potrebbero imbracciare una pala e darsi da fare. Solo nel teramano ci sono almeno 3000 persone ancora non contattabili. Per.me, purtroppo,  le brutte notizie vere dovranno ancora arrivare.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Leggo tantissime polemiche sul presunto mancato tempismo dei soccorsi ma mi sembrano del tutto fuori luogo. Anziché stare al caldo a pigiare sui tasti cazzate potrebbero imbracciare una pala e darsi da fare. Solo nel teramano ci sono almeno 3000 persone ancora non contattabili. Per.me, purtroppo,  le brutte notizie vere dovranno ancora arrivare.


Che succede altro ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che succede altro ?


I soliti webeti che criticano tutto e tutti random dal calduccio delle loro case, poco rendendosi conto delle realtà operative, logistiche etc di un territorio disastrato.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> I soliti webeti che criticano tutto e tutti random dal calduccio delle loro case, poco rendendosi conto delle realtà operative, logistiche etc di un territorio disastrato.


Webeti mi mancava  
Si infatti i soccorritori si stanno spaccando in 4 pur di aiutare chi è in grave difficoltà


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Gennaio 2017)

Sul sito dell'ansa c'è il video del salvataggio di un bambino e di una donna. Non riesco a postarlo col telefono.


----------



## brenin (20 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sul sito dell'ansa c'è il video del salvataggio di un bambino e di una donna. Non riesco a postarlo col telefono.


qui :   http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...glio-il-momento-del-salvataggio/265626/266004

il video.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2017)

La moglie e i due figli sono tra i superstiti....incredibile!!!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è del tutto esatto.
> In Giappone hanno eseguito tutti gli adeguamenti sismici del caso alle costruzioni anche meno recenti.
> In Italia non solo non solo non fanno ste cose..ma si ricostruisce pure senza i criteri che sarebbero necessari.
> 
> ...


Rispetto alla necessità di adeguamento concordo pienamente. 
Il fatto è che si chiede questo (non dico te, dico l'opinione pubblica) solo DOPO ma per un anno o poco più. Poi si tornano a chiedere altre cose. Soprattutto non si chiede una vera politica di programmazione di tutela del territorio che implica una funzione statale che indirizzi le scelte finanziarie, edilizie e industriali. Per carità, roba da piano quinquennale staliniano!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> I soliti webeti che criticano tutto e tutti random dal calduccio delle loro case, poco rendendosi conto delle realtà operative, logistiche etc di un territorio disastrato.


Infatti se non si conosce un territorio bisogna solo stare zitti.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...i_altre_voci_oltre_a_quelle_dei_5_-156515283/

Aggiornamenti


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> I soliti webeti che criticano tutto e tutti random dal calduccio delle loro case, poco rendendosi conto delle realtà operative, logistiche etc di un territorio disastrato.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti se non si conosce un territorio bisogna solo stare zitti.


Lo sport Nazionale in Italia, dopo il calcio, è indirizzare la propria rabbia (o frustrazione) in polemiche sterili stando seduti sul divano, coi cuscini che ormai hanno l'impronta del culo di questi webeti e l'odore delle loro scorreggie.

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo sport Nazionale in Italia, dopo il calcio, è indirizzare la propria rabbia (o frustrazione) in polemiche sterili stando seduti sul divano, coi cuscini che ormai hanno l'impronta del culo di questi webeti e l'odore delle loro scorreggie.
> 
> Buscopann


Si. Ora si stanno scatenando contro la vignetta di Charlie Hebdo, manco fossero loro i mandanti diretti della slavina. È solo una vignetta cacchio, e se non la capiscono perché sostengono che non fa ridere (quella semmai sarebbe la comicità) almeno potrebbero ignoraria.  Invece no, ora nessuno più est Charlie.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si. Ora si stanno scatenando contro la vignetta di Charlie Hebdo, manco fossero loro i mandanti diretti della slavina. È solo una vignetta cacchio, e se non la capiscono perché sostengono che non fa ridere (quella semmai sarebbe la comicità) almeno potrebbero ignoraria.  Invece no, ora nessuno più est Charlie.


:inlove:


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si. Ora si stanno scatenando contro la vignetta di Charlie Hebdo, manco fossero loro i mandanti diretti della slavina. È solo una vignetta cacchio, e se non la capiscono perché sostengono che non fa ridere (quella semmai sarebbe la comicità) almeno potrebbero ignoraria.  Invece no, ora nessuno più est Charlie.


Charlie Ebdo è da sempre così. Diciamo che è in equilibrio sottile sopra un filo che fa da spartiacque tra l'essere geniale e l'essere disgustoso.

Purtroppo la satira è oscena, come disse una volta Minerva. 

Hai ragione. Si potrebbe ignorare. In questo caso però non è sempre così semplice.

Senti..ma novità? Da quello che ho capito sei direttamente coinvolta in queste tragedie e stavi aspettando notizie

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Charlie Ebdo è da sempre così. Diciamo che è in equilibrio sottile sopra un filo che fa da spartiacque tra l'essere geniale e l'essere disgustoso.
> 
> Purtroppo la satira è oscena, come disse una volta Minerva.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo nessuna nuova. Il miracolo dei bambini è da brivido e anche gli altri salvataggi riaprono il range delle speranze; nel frattempo non comunicano i nomi delle vittime accertate, a parte i primi.due ragazzi, lasciando tutti col.fiato sospeso.
Non mi dispiace la filosofia di riserbo che stanno mettendo in atto; l'unico che si è lasciato intervistare a destra e a manca, l'uomo che ha innescato i soccorsi, ha alimentato un sacco di polemiche in questo momento inutili. Tacciono tutti gli altri, anche il primo sopravvissuto che è da subito in loco per contribuire al ritrovamento dei dispersi non si è mai visto in faccia. Per me è una precisa strategia che condivido appieno. Almeno il web non si intasa di palle battute e ribattute all'infinito.


----------



## Piperita (21 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Purtroppo nessuna nuova. Il miracolo dei bambini è da brivido e anche gli altri salvataggi riaprono il range delle speranze; nel frattempo non comunicano i nomi delle vittime accertate, a parte i primi.due ragazzi, lasciando tutti col.fiato sospeso.
> Non mi dispiace la filosofia di riserbo che stanno mettendo in atto; l'unico che si è lasciato intervistare a destra e a manca, l'uomo che ha innescato i soccorsi, ha alimentato un sacco di polemiche in questo momento inutili. Tacciono tutti gli altri, anche il primo sopravvissuto che è da subito in loco per contribuire al ritrovamento dei dispersi non si è mai visto in faccia. Per me è una precisa strategia che condivido appieno. Almeno il web non si intasa di palle battute e ribattute all'infinito.


Continuiamo a sperare e pregare.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ovviamente in tutto quello che è accaduto una vignetta è irrilevante anche se irritante.
Ancora più insopportabili sono gli esperti in salvataggio.
Persino nei film catastrofici fanno vedere che ci sono condizioni che non consentono di procedere.
Purtroppo non resta che pregare, chi non crede fare una preghiera laica stando in rispettoso silenzio.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente in tutto quello che è accaduto una vignetta è irrilevante anche se irritante.
> Ancora più insopportabili sono gli esperti in salvataggio.
> Persino nei film catastrofici fanno vedere che ci sono condizioni che non consentono di procedere.
> Purtroppo non resta che pregare, chi non crede fare una preghiera laica stando in rispettoso silenzio.


 infatti i soccorritori stanno operando in condizioni estreme, che rendono possibili solo con la loro professionalità, tenacia e forza 
peraltro con un rischio reale per la loro stessa vita atteso che in quelle zone il rischio valanghe oggi è stato dichiarato 4 
su una scala da 1 a 5 

solo gli imbecillì come Grillo e salvini possono mettersi a criticare persone con così alto ideale di abnegazione


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> infatti i soccorritori stanno operando in condizioni estreme, che rendono possibili solo con la loro professionalità, tenacia e forza
> peraltro con un rischio reale per la loro stessa vita atteso che in quelle zone il rischio valanghe oggi è stato dichiarato 4
> su una scala da 1 a 5
> 
> solo gli imbecillì come Grillo e salvini possono mettersi a criticare persone con così alto ideale di abnegazione


Ho letto anche che non sono eroi o angeli.
Ma vadano a farlo loro!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto anche che non sono eroi o angeli.
> Ma vadano a farlo loro!


Appunto ma io basta che immagino la fatica, il rischio, le condizioni estreme nel lavorare così e penso che non ce la farei mai


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente in tutto quello che è accaduto una vignetta è irrilevante anche se irritante.
> Ancora più insopportabili sono gli esperti in salvataggio.
> Persino nei film catastrofici fanno vedere che ci sono condizioni che non consentono di procedere.
> Purtroppo non resta che pregare, chi non crede fare una preghiera laica stando in rispettoso silenzio.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto anche che non sono eroi o angeli.
> Ma vadano a farlo loro!


Io mi sto chiedendo perché in questo momento quasi a nessuno, dico sui social, venga in mente di tacere. La diretta di un giornale locale non fa in tempo a partire che è inondata da centinaia di commenti tipo non c'èaudio-orac'è-nonsisente etc. Tutti scrivono qualsiasi cosa, tutti devono essere dappertutto. Tutti esperti di salvamento, di catastrofi, di satira, di tutto.


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2017)

facciamo il conto della serva, che non fa mai male

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...governo-solo-anno-ha-tagliato-71-1354324.html


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> facciamo il conto della serva, che non fa mai male
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...governo-solo-anno-ha-tagliato-71-1354324.html


Cerca di fare delle sintesi. Il link de Il Giornale non mi funziona mai :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca di fare delle sintesi. Il link de Il Giornale non mi funziona mai :carneval:


la sintesi te la faccio non appena avrò modo di incontrare l'assessore regionale con delega alla protezione civile.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la sintesi te la faccio non appena avrò modo di incontrare l'assessore regionale con delega alla protezione civile.


Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...tra_50_e_100_km_all_ora-156608645/?ref=HREA-1

aggiornamenti


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

*le vittime salgono a 12*

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20..._quinto_giorno_ricerche-156674929/?ref=HREA-1


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2017)

*qualcuno porta jella*

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cronache/elicottero-118-precipita-nellaquilano-1355221.html


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...e_vittime_recuperati_altri_5_corpi-156738163/

Purtroppo stanno trovando solo cadaveri


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2017)

troppi giorni sono passati e poi non sappiamo se le persone trovate morte erano completamente ricoperte di neve o avevano avuto un po di tempo di vita è la domanda che mi faccio se sì poveretti


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> troppi giorni sono passati e poi non sappiamo se le persone trovate morte erano completamente ricoperte di neve o avevano avuto un po di tempo di vita è la domanda che mi faccio se sì poveretti


credo che a questo punto trovare qualcuno ancora vivo rientri nella categoria miracoli per cui andare a rendere grazie al Divino Amore


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo che a questo punto trovare qualcuno ancora vivo rientri nella categoria miracoli per cui andare a rendere grazie al Divino Amore


.
conosci il santuario vedo , sai io ero bambino  ricordo come era all'inizio  cioè subito dopo la guerra  era isolato ora è pieno di case e con la chiesa nuova è  un po svilito ma il suo fascino rimane intatto.
Ricordo qualche mia supplica in momenti critici, certo che mi hai fatto ricordare cose .......


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> conosci il santuario vedo , sai io ero bambino  ricordo come era all'inizio  cioè subito dopo la guerra  era isolato ora è pieno di case e con la chiesa nuova è  un po svilito ma il suo fascino rimane intatto.
> Ricordo qualche mia supplica in momenti critici, certo che mi hai fatto ricordare cose .......


mi raccontavano che anni fa si era soliti farsi la scalinata ginocchioni fino al portone in segno di gratitudine per la grazia ricevuta.


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi raccontavano che anni fa si era soliti farsi la scalinata ginocchioni fino al portone in segno di gratitudine per la grazia ricevuta.


.
questo non lo so , so solo che la scala santa è quella di fianco alla basilica di san giovanni a Roma che io ho fatto quando ci fu il giubileo del 1975 e i miei ginocchietti ancora lo permettevano.
comunque la scalinata io non l'ho mai vista quindi se viene puoi vedere se loro intendono le scalette che circondano la chiesa principale.


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2017)

sto seguendo la 7 ed ora una cronista da pescara ha riferito in diretta che l'autopsia del primo a cui hanno fatto il funerale è morto per assideramento e la cronista ha detto che se l'aiuti fossero arrivati prima chissà?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Tutti i corpi estratti*

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...e_e_un_uomo_ora_le_vittime_sono_21-156820460/

Purtroppo sono morti
tutti coloro dichiarati dispersi
Una morte orribile, una preghiera per loro


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...e_e_un_uomo_ora_le_vittime_sono_21-156820460/
> 
> Purtroppo sono morti
> tutti coloro dichiarati dispersi
> Una morte orribile, una preghiera per loro


Purtroppo anche l'ultima, flebile speranza ormai è svanita. Si va avanti con una tristezza inedita nel cuore che è la stessa che si respira nell'aria da giorni e giorni. 
La neve in Abruzzo non sarà mai più la stessa.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche l'ultima, flebile speranza ormai è svanita. Si va avanti con una tristezza inedita nel cuore che è la stessa che si respira nell'aria da giorni e giorni.
> La neve in Abruzzo non sarà mai più la stessa.


Hai ragione e mi dispiace immensamente per tutti i morti, i familiari, gli amici
Una popolazione messa a dura prova 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

*Qui si continua a ballare....*

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...o_scossa_di_magnitudo_4_a_macerata-157469201/

Altre scosse fino a 4.4 ...il terremoto infinito


----------



## ologramma (3 Febbraio 2017)

credo la zona  vicina a te , hai sentito qualcosa?


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...o_scossa_di_magnitudo_4_a_macerata-157469201/
> 
> Altre scosse fino a 4.4 ...il terremoto infinito


Fiammi, tutto bene? Io non ho sentito niente stavolta.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> credo la zona  vicina a te , hai sentito qualcosa?





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Fiammi, tutto bene? Io non ho sentito niente stavolta.


Tutto bene..dormivo e mi son svegliata con la sensazione di un movimento del letto ...ma nessun altro dei miei familiari si era svegliato ho pensato ad una mia sensazione 
Ora leggendo online ho capito che l'impressione era giusta


----------

